
Why Python Is The Most Powerful Programming Language For Web Applications - mjhea0
http://thetrickslab.com/2013/11/python-powerful-programming-language-web-applications.html#fref
======
11thEarlOfMar
I'd much rather see specific comparisons to other choices, rather than
generalizations pointing out the strengths of the language. Why and when,
specifically, is Python preferred to C# for web apps? Why and when is it
preferred to Ruby? How can we be sure it is not just 'trendy'? Is it common
because there is a larger economic force behind it, like C# is only on the
list because it is Microsoft's?

~~~
rozap
Not sure I'd call Python "trendy". It has been around for a while, it's
massively popular, and it's used at scale. Python is a very mature language.

------
aidanf
This article looks like linkbait, and poorly written linkbait at that. There's
very little of substance in it, and nothing in the way of comparison with
other languages that might alternatively be used.

For example, consider the paragraph headed "Python is a dynamic language".

 _" One of the reasons why Python has grown in popularity is because it is a
highly robust programming language. Python includes a large variety of classes
and data types in addition to the interactive and object oriented nature of
the language."_

 _" It also incorporates dynamic typing, modules and exceptions making the
Python language an ideal way to create innovative solutions within the same
operation."_

This doesn't really say anything, in fact some of it doesn't even make sense.
What does "includes a large variety of classes" even mean? As for having "a
large variety of... data-types", pretty much any language you might consider
as an alternative to python for web programming will be able to match it in
terms of data-types.

I don't want to be snarky, but this article seems way below the quality
threshold of what I would expect/hope to see on HN.

~~~
tmikaeld
+1, my thoughts exactly - read it just out of curiosity, i bet the linkbaiter
got his traffic though...

------
mathattack
I find readability and reuse to be very underrated. Even if it's an imperfect
tool for many things, if the code is easy to maintain and update, you can
overlook other flaws.

------
anonyfox
You can almost completely substitute "python" with "ruby" here. (not sure
about the amiga part, though).

Or, how about Javascript? Every common desktop, smartphone, tablet and so on
has at least one JS runtime preinstalled (the browser), node,js kicks ass on
the server side, and even databases "speak" javascript, like MongoDB. Oh, and
JS can be used through OOP and Functional Programming as Well, not to mention
several meta-languages ontop of JS, like Coffeescript, Livescript, Typescript,
... .

No offense, but the "strong points" of python are pointless as of today's
standards. Even the old "LAMP" Stack is fading away more and more.

------
untitaker_
I can't imagine how many times it has been already said, but here goes anyway:
Use the tool that suits your needs.

Python might be a good start, but don't stick to it just because articles like
this claim it's the best.

------
mekoka
I love Python and would agree that it's been a boon to work with it for web
stuff, but this type of articles, with their provoking titles are doing the
language and the community a disservice.

------
yapcguy
Useless article. Don't waste your time. Should have stuck to my rule of
avoiding blog posts which claim a certain thing is "the most powerful".

------
kookster
Nice hyperbolic headline followed by generally known information that fails to
prove your thesis; yeah for click bait! Did you consider defining 'powerful',
or was it just a good word for a headline (the only place the word appears in
the article)? I happen to really like Python; this doesn't do it justice, and
ignores the value of the great Python community.

------
arms
I love Python, but skip this 'article'. It's poorly written and offers nothing
to the reader.

